# Ejari, tentant or landlord to pay?



## iGuest (Jul 20, 2015)

Will someone be able to advise on the subject?
Ejari, tenant or landlord to pay?

I read that the Ejari is the responsibility of the landlord but agent is telling me it's the tenant who need to get this done and payable by the tenant.

Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Tenant - if you have a dispute with the landlord its you who needs to have it registered = he can do without it.

Its only 200Dhs


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ijari is the responsibility of the tenant.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

I (tenant) had to pay for the Ejari fees, but I believe it was the real estate agent (landlord) who took care of the actual registration process for me.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Tenant, it varies from 200-300 AED so its hardly worth the bother


----------



## stu-art (Apr 2, 2015)

I have the same challenge at the moment - the agent wants me (the tenant) to take care of Ejari registration. I don't have a problem with this particularly, but its not clear how to do it. 

The government website (ejari.ae) is only for Agents and Landlords. There are few unofficial sites like ejari.me and ejari-registration.ae but who knows if these are real or scams?

Is there anyone here who has done the process themselves and can explain the steps?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

I used ejari-registration.ae and it was a very simple and quick procedure.

I had one query for which I was able to call and speak to a native English speaker.

All in all took a day to get the Ejari done once all the documents were uploaded and sent.


----------



## iGuest (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks all for the sharing and response. 

I shall update my journey after once it's done. 

Cheers!


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

iGuest said:


> Will someone be able to advise on the subject?
> Ejari, tenant or landlord to pay?
> 
> I read that the Ejari is the responsibility of the landlord but agent is telling me it's the tenant who need to get this done and payable by the tenant.
> ...


It's 210 dhs....


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

stu-art said:


> I have the same challenge at the moment - the agent wants me (the tenant) to take care of Ejari registration. I don't have a problem with this particularly, but its not clear how to do it. The government website (ejari.ae) is only for Agents and Landlords. There are few unofficial sites like ejari.me and ejari-registration.ae but who knows if these are real or scams? Is there anyone here who has done the process themselves and can explain the steps?


I believe it falls under the agents responsibilities...
After all they are charging you 5% of a years rent, they should provide the service.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

brinks said:


> I believe it falls under the agents responsibilities...
> After all they are charging you 5% of a years rent, they should provide the service.


Haha - getting a RE agent to do anything additional 

The responsibility for having Ejari registration is on the tenant, it's for your own protection. Who you get to do it is up to you, some landlords are happy to do the process (mine was) simply asking for the payment in exchange for the certificate.


----------

